
New computer system to classify music on its beat and tempo - fogus
http://www.newspostonline.com/science/new-computer-system-to-classify-music-on-its-beat-and-tempo-2009083067778
======
pedalpete
This isn't that new, and historically has proven to not be very effective in
classifying broadly diverse areas of music.

If you want to classify different types of 'ballroom' music, as the article
states, then you've already partially defined the music for the system.

But beat and tempo, not taking into account tone, range and a thousand other
variables just isn't effective enough.

Genre classifications are only moderately useful for human understanding of
music, but as music now lives on computers, don't we really need a model that
the computers understand more than what the people understand?

Echo Nest is doing some very cool stuff in this area, as well as many others.

